# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  کامپوننت تاریخ شمسی

## SyntaxCheck

سلام
این کامپوننتها اولین کامپوننتهای من در اکتانه. تاریخ شمسی رو برمیگردونه. کار بسیار راحتیه. پیشنهاد میکنم اگر علاقه دارید دانلود کنید و یه نگاهی بهش بندازید.

----------


## Inprise

احسنت  :) 

من اگر جای آقای کرامتی بودم یه جایزهء خوب بهت میدادم  :kiss: 

( سر فرصت تستش میکنم و جهت بواگیگ ( جمع مکسر باگ ) مربوطه میام سراغت  :wink:  )

----------


## SyntaxCheck

:oops:

----------


## JavanSoft

:flower:

----------


## phantasm

مرسی :kiss:

----------


## jirjirakk

:flower:  :heart:

----------

علی جون 
دستت درد نکنه خسته نباشی
ولی خاهشا این کامپوننت رو زیپ کن بفرست ثواب داره  :گیج:

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
میلاد جون وین رره دیگه مگه نتونستی بازش کنی؟

----------


## mashali

با سلام خدمت شما
من به شدت به این کامپوننت ها نیاز د ارم . اما نتوانستم آنها را به دست بیاورم . چگونه و کجا می توانم آنها را پیدا کنم .البته من دلفی 6 کار می کنم . 
با کمال تشکر

----------


## laleh_rajabi

با سلام 
من به شدت به این کامپوننت  نیاز د ارم . اما نتوانستم آنها را به دست بیاورم .چطور می تونم بهش دسترسی پیدا کنم.اگه امکان داره به این آدرس میل کنید bahrammah@yahoo.com

----------


## hadi.araban

حالا کجاست این کامپوننت اونوقت؟

----------


## amin1softco

تاریخش رو نگاه کن سال 83!!! است 
ولی بهتره از این استفاده کنید http://xcalendar.sourceforge.net

----------


## MRoustaei

سلام اگه کسی این کامپوننت ها رو داره واسه تاریخ برای منم میل کنه
Mojtabaroustaei@yahoo.com

----------

